# Is Bachmann good?



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, I'm new on this forum so I hope I posted this in the right spot. I ordered a Usra 0-6-0 with Smoke and Vanderbilt Tender - U.P. 4441 (Greyhound) from Bachmann. The price seemed alright to me. I'm also new to Bachmann.(I'm a Atheann guy) Is Bachmann a good train co? I also know on the 0-6-0 that the front knuckle is a dummy but is this a alright train?


----------



## pattaya65 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Bachmann*

Depends who you talk to. I am sure there are plenty of opinions. I think a lot depends on which price point you are comfortable with. I would not rate Bacmann higher than Athearn but than again thats me. Just my opinion.
Happy New Year
Wayne


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...:thumbsup:

As long as it's not the older Bachmann (if it runs without the tender attached) then you should be all right. They were notorious for cracking drive gears and underpowered motors---they used the same motor in their trolleys as well as their big steam. Their big steam was so bad that Bowser offered a re-powering kit and they earned the nickname "Botchmann"...


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, buying this steamer was really just more of a test to see the quality of Bachmann so hopefully it turns out good!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I still buy the older Bachmann, but only because I know what I'm getting, they still look awesome and they can be had for real cheap from knowledgeable sellers...


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Picture*










Thought I would post a link of the train!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I have two Bachmann steam engines, a 4-4-0 and an 0-6-0, both run well, pull well and have been all around good engines. This is my second 0-6-0 however as the first one I bought would not run fresh out of the box. My local train shop also had repair services and when they took the body off of the engine all of the internal parts fell out in a heap. This is a common problem on some of Bachmann's production lines according to the gentleman in the repair shop. Bachmann seems to know this happens because with no questions they replaced my 0-6-0 right there with a new one. This may have been the stores policy I am not sure, but the new one has never given me an issue.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I sure as heck hope that don't happen to my train coming. The last repair shop close by went out two years ago. Shame, that place always had people going in and out.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I had the Bachmann 2-6-2. Basically the same engine with a pilot and trailing truck. The locomotive ran well and pulled great on the flat surfaces. Up a grade it broke traction easily and spun the wheels if there were to many cars. Over time the gears did start to grind. I found that my older Mantua and Riverosisi locomotives to be far better build and more durable over time. That said of the three only Bachmann is still around.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm planning on maybe running the train a little bit, but other wise I have a nice display case waiting for it!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is also going to be my first HO steamer so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You can tell by the drawbar between the loco and tender that it is the older one, as there is just a plastic pin that hooks to a lip on the engine. Bachmann does have a great warranty service, so you won't be left out in the cold.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I wonder if, with a little custom work done, I could put metal instead of plastic.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The pin works just fine, I wouldn't mess with it myself.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, I guess since it's going to be mostly a display train, it should be fine.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ehh as one stated depends on the price point your picking, for more experienced people who know a thing or two about remotering and repairing gears and things olderones are ok, for someone who does not know much on that stuff, I would say stick to the newer stuff or go Athearn...I personially prefer my Tyco engines and other trains like that, Athearn too... my prefered brand is Hornby


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

john65002 said:


> Thought I would post a link of the train!


i have the black version and it runs good for me


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> i have the black version and it runs good for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

No, NEVER has locked up for me. The smoke unit is elementary though, you won't see a lot of smoke coming out of it no matter how much smoke fluid you put in. Also, it won't make smoke unless you're at full speed or somewhat decent "fast" speed.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

john65002 said:


> I wonder if, with a little custom work done, I could put metal instead of plastic.


you wont need to and i sincerely like this setup of draw bar rather than the ones found on their larger steam locos (i hate how on my 4-8-4 northern, the draw bar sometimes moves down and detaches itself from the pin on the tender -_- )


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

here's a video of mine:
http://youtu.be/OKrIVBAOoaA


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, sounds good. How many cars can you get it to pull?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

would you like me to run a test?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's up to you my friend. I just am wondering all the questions


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

the most i've done with this one is 8 cars with no problems at all


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, that answers my question.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

alright, cool


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Bachman's engines look nice (I have 4 of em') but I don't think much of their quality control/ developmental engineering. Too many problems and their much touted customer service is lacking.....then again I'm told it is the best you'll find in the industry.

"We don't make that no mo and got no parts for em'....want another new engine in exchange?" said the lady ( I think that person was female) from Philly.....at least it was in semi-English.

You pay your money and take your chances.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah, I have heard bad things and I have heard good things. I guess it just matters on the train and how it was made.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

JPIII said:


> Bachman's engines look nice (I have 4 of em') but I don't think much of their quality control/ developmental engineering. Too many problems and their much touted customer service is lacking.....then again I'm told it is the best you'll find in the industry.
> 
> "We don't make that no mo and got no parts for em'....want another new engine in exchange?" said the lady ( I think that person was female) from Philly.....at least it was in semi-English.
> 
> You pay your money and take your chances.


im assuming they are talking about the 4-8-4's? thats some that they stopped making for some odd reason


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I love my engines. That being said... I spent 4 hours yesterday reinventing the coupler connection on the tender of my 0-6-0 in order to install the microtrains knuckle couplers so it would connect to my passenger cars. I could just have an older model, but the square coupler it came with was a pain in the posterior to remove. I hope the newer engines come with the correct couplers already installed, if not I will be happy to share my knowledge.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> im assuming they are talking about the 4-8-4's? thats some that they stopped making for some odd reason


It was a Shay in HO. 
In retrospect I should have had it shpped back to me & fixed it myself.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

JPIII said:


> It was a Shay in HO.


NWSL.com went on to make the replacement gear set for that, something I hope to get for mine soon.



N scale catastrophe said:


> I could just have an older model, but the square coupler it came with was a pain in the posterior to remove. I hope the newer engines come with the correct couplers already installed, if not I will be happy to share my knowledge.


That square coupler is called a Rapido, after the company that first brought them out. It is a great way to tell if you have older N or not as most of the newer stuff comes out with knuckle types.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> NWSL.com went on to make the replacement gear set for that, something I hope to get for mine soon.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Indeed. I had already bought the NWSL repair kit......2 of 3 trucks were stripped out. Even had a DCC controller ready to go in. Now they both sit on the shelf.  The NIB Climax is on the shelf also.
> ...


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> NWSL.com went on to make the replacement gear set for that, something I hope to get for mine soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That square coupler is called a Rapido, after the company that first brought them out. It is a great way to tell if you have older N or not as most of the newer stuff comes out with knuckle types.


Thanks Shay, that's what I figured. Well at least I know how to convert one if I run across another too good to pass up deal. hwell:


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Not to change topic, but thought I would post some pics I found of the train I'm getting!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful engine, congratulations!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I got it for $59 so I thought it was a good deal.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd say you got a great deal! I paid $75 for my n scale new.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Retail on them are $96 so I feel pretty proud!


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

tkruger said:


> I had the Bachmann 2-6-2. Basically the same engine with a pilot and trailing truck. The locomotive ran well and pulled great on the flat surfaces. Up a grade it broke traction easily and spun the wheels if there were to many cars. Over time the gears did start to grind. I found that my older Mantua and Riverosisi locomotives to be far better build and more durable over time. That said of the three only Bachmann is still around.


I have an 0-6-0 and a 2-6-2, both smokers. The 2-6-2 has trouble pulling more than 5 cars up a 3degree slop.  Any suggestions on how to improve it? Also I'm disappointed with the smokers, can those be improved with a sleuth unit?

Ren


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

From all of the different forums I have read, the smoke unit is not good. Unless you have it at full power, you're not going to see much. Now if you can buy a different smoke unit and get it inside, you might have a better chance. Also to improve you're engine pulling power, i'm guessing you need to add weight to the engine itself somehow.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

this is true. both of mine have to me running over 50 on the throttle to get any significant smoke. there's a youtube video of a bachmann with a sleuthe and that engine is puffing while its standing still.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have a link to that?


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FexPhWh2NY


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I do like that. Possibly a new project!


----------



## THEROCKLAKER.R. (Jan 2, 2013)

I have the same loco and its one of my favorites


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

look at this one. Now thats a Beut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr4_mxg7pqo


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

sorry, that one is a G scale


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Ren said:


> look at this one. Now thats a Beut.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr4_mxg7pqo


I'd love to see that smokey pound some track around a layout - very nice.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*An Inconvienent Truth About Model Trains*

Bachmann is okay, if a bit bland. However, I prefer to buy older "American Made" locomotives. It's totally up to the discression of the buyer (buy a locomotive made in conditions worse than the Triangle Shirtwaist Fire, or buy a locomotive that was made with pride, hard work, and made to last! Your choice).

And the reason why I say Triangle, about Bachmann is in the link to this article about their parent company. By no means will my bias be influencing scratch building of locomotives (they're the only ones who really offer parts freely for sale to the general public):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kader#Thailand_fire

We so little know what price we pay for our railroads.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*: (*

I wish i had not read this but am glad i did.. 
I really should know more about what i buy but the sad truth is its not produced how and where id like it to be..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...that's why I buy all my stuff used, the money stays here.:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> ...that's why I buy all my stuff used, the money stays here.:thumbsup:


same here!!! I will buy my stuff used second hand (or third hand) because my money will at least be going to the person im buying it from, NOT Botchmann or who ever they are now....sorry China made crap does not (welll should not) be in my railway...least when possible, I also love the trains that say made in England...well built things just like the US made ones...but sadly things are no longer made in the usa


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I buy most of my stuff used, but that's just because I can get a better deal and I'm able to fix anything that doesn't work.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

Are the Brass trains worth the money? can they be retrofitted with lights, smoke DCC? 
insights are welcome

Ren


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Ren said:


> Are the Brass trains worth the money? can they be retrofitted with lights, smoke DCC?
> insights are welcome
> 
> Ren


IMO, no.

The price is driven by "collectors". Notice that about half of them are not painted & never were.....there is a clue there. If one wants to avoid DCC, the price is more reasonable, but still......some of the prices on evilbay are absurd, all are consistently expensive.

I have an old brassie that I got for Christmas in 1958 and it was expensive then (50 bucks). on a positive note it ran & ran and looked good doing it. It is now out for conversion to DCC and has been for 6 months (a long story).
It did get me back into the hobby, tho.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Great point*



shaygetz said:


> ...that's why I buy all my stuff used, the money stays here.:thumbsup:


Great point i do buy a lot of my stuff or previously bought. I'm now in the process of looking up all the engine manufactures that i buy from. Id assume that there all made in Asia these days..


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I like buying certain old things, but every once in awhile, I just want to buy something new. Also, after starting this thread, Bachmann sounds like an alright brand, but not the best. I'm use to Athearn and Lionel. I will however, keep that article in mind.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*This is Why I Have My Rules. - "Trainguru's Soapbox Time!"*

I make clear buying rules. I like to buy Locomotives I know were "Made in the USA," for my American Outline Models, and I do. I like to buy British Outline models, that say "Made in Great Britian" when I buy British. The only time I truely want to see "Made in China" is if I ever buy a Chinese Outline Locomotive laugh. The rule applies where possible, but I'm a "sucker for oddities," and a "dyed-in-the-wool," romantic for the old models from ages far faded but to the youngest of that age, who now are the old timer "brass hats" themselves. 

Penn Line (A True Oldie, maybe my Oldest! - ):









An E-6 4-4-2 (In GN paint! - ), "Made in America!" - :thumbsup: - A Testiment (in cast metal) to the bold and plucky model train loving men and women that were Penn Line, and to the fine engineering staff of the Pennsylvania Railroad!









Hornby Railways in the 1980's (The Tender Motor Age, Brilliant and Fantastic! - ):









A Triang-Hornby/G&R Wren model of The UK's Southern Railway/British Railways Rebuilt "West Country" 4-6-2 [A beautiful 1960's Partnership of Lines Brothers! Britian in their last days of Steam, and the real versions were fighting the good fight against the diesel invaders! Cast in Metal, she's a Testiment to all it is to be a Steam Locomotive! - :appl: & :smilie_daumenpos: - (Rule Britannia plays somewhat in the background as the audience cheers and says says "Here, here!")]:









Sometimes there are exceptions, but for all intensive purposes, I get models that were made in the country where the prototype was made and ran!

Post Script: I'm happy I have given some "words of wisdom" for only being 17, and have educated many. I hope that we all think carefully in this year, and our railroads expand well in this new beginning. God bless the Model Railways! -


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I really do like those engines!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! -


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

guru, Nice engines, but aren't you afraid the lint packing material will gum up your trucks, motors, etc.? If carpet lint is bad, dryer lint should be awful


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm a steamer guy.
I had my first exposure to Model trains back in the 50s.
Even then, Asian engines (mostly Japanese brass) were the cat's meow. The detailing of them was fantastic.....those made in the USofA were toy trains. I can see no change in the 50 year interval that I was AWOL from the hobby.

Bachman (and others) has closed that gap with a wide variety of affordable engines.....they suffer problems, but look very nice.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*"In Defence of America's O'l Locomotives." - Trainguru's Soapbox Time*



N scale catastrophe said:


> guru, Nice engines, but aren't you afraid the lint packing material will gum up your trucks, motors, etc.? If carpet lint is bad, dryer lint should be awful


N scale catastrophe, the packing is fairly far from each truck and driver, and it's definently far from the motor. My E-6 4-4-2 Atlantic came like that, and that's the way it will stay. This locomotive is one of the ones my Grandpa helped me get, and she's really special. Nice to see "girls like trains too", many women in model railroading (even my mom, the girl I know in French class who's a model railroader, and many of the wives of members here, are "N-scaler's". You're just as brave a lot as the women on the real roads! Good for you!!! - :thumbsup



JPIII said:


> I'm a steamer guy.
> I had my first exposure to Model trains back in the 50s.
> Even then, Asian engines (mostly Japanese brass) were the cat's meow. The detailing of them was fantastic.....those made in the USofA were toy trains. I can see no change in the 50 year interval that I was AWOL from the hobby.
> 
> Bachman (and others) has closed that gap with a wide variety of affordable engines.....they suffer problems, but look very nice.


JPIII, nice to see somebody from the Northwest. I sort of beg to differ, as I have a beautiful Mantua 2-8-2 Mikado (the NPK collector's locomotive #590, first off the line, verified by certificate! - ), two of Irv Athearn's 1960's Boston & Maine "Super-Pacific's (My Personial favorites out of the American Outline 4-6-2's - :thumbsup: ), and I dream of the Varney Locomotives from the late-1930's, 1940's, 1950's and 1960's (all beautifuly detailed, and there is minimal chance of breaking off the details, as they were smartly and sharply sculpted into the castings so long ago! - ). Don't get me wrong, I dream of the PFM Serria No.38 2-6-6-2 "Brass" locomotive too, and hope to have three of them (Serria No.38, and it's two sibbilings like it!), but first things first, model trains, made in the countries the real trains operated in!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

You can beg all you want, but the facts bear me out.
2 pics, 2-8-2 Made in Japan in the 50s and a Mallet made in God knows where lately.

The Mallet one is widely available and at a decent price.
The 2-8-2 was expensive in 1958 and are not cheep today if you can find one....open frame motor & all. It's a bit rough around the edges...but then, so am I.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*I'll Still Prefer the Varney's! Agree to disagree?*



JPIII said:


> You can beg all you want, but the facts bear me out.
> 2 pics, 2-8-2 Made in Japan in the 50s and a Mallet made in God knows where lately.
> 
> The Mallet one is widely available and at a decent price.
> The 2-8-2 was expensive in 1958 and are not cheep today if you can find one....open frame motor & all. It's a bit rough around the edges...but then, so am I.


I'll conciet to the GN a smidge (The Varney "Supers" are equal to late 1950's Japanese Brass!), but that's not the Mallet I was thinking of. The PFM Serria No.38, was also a Japanese-made locomotive. Lay to rest the hatchet sir?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Watch out for the smoke unit. I had a Bachmann 2-6-2 that had a smoker in it and it caused the smokestack to melt, because it was touching the wall of the stack. I sent that one back and got it replaced, but even though the smoke oil heater in the replacement isn't touching the stack it still causes it to melt. Keeping enough smoke oil in it helps, though.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Buried.

What I was trying to say was that certain ( Bachman, Rivarossi, Mantua) of the new stiuff closed the gap with the old Japanese brass.

PFM Mallet? Sure....that will be one arm & one leg, please sir......and you'll have to re-motor & add DCC......just an arm for that.

I've never seen the Varney.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Here's a Varney Yellowstone (Now You Can Say You Saw One)!*

You can see why I dream of one! - :smilie_daumenpos: & :appl:


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

PFM


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

bachmann before say 2005 ahh hit or miss really infact the union pacific 4-8-4 that they came out with was nice looking shell for the 80's period that it was designed , but it still threw side rods & quartering a steam engine stinks .... anyways i could be remotered , well then it went thru a shell redesign AKA made the front smokebox face look like a niagara loco , it just really stunk but that seems to be the end of the hit or miss period, 2007 forward they kicked it into high gear.
& i bought the EM-1 in 2011 love love love the engine ,detailed & smooth running , the future looks bright for well designed low cost steam from them . i will admit that the decoders leave alot to be desired if your doing DCC. i chucked the bachmann dcc & put in a tsu-1000 heavy steam decoder !11 much better


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

You have more "Creative Rights" with the Varney! -


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

As much as I hate to admit when I am wrong... I am SO wrong about engines! I always thought my Bauchmann engines were fine, a little finicky on dirty track but still. Well tonight (thanks to an amazing surprise form my husband) I received my first Athearn. HOLY COW!!! What a difference a well build correctly geared engine makes. I will never buy a cheap engine again, the money saved is NOT worth the hassle gained.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*N scale catastrophy... Welcome to The Light!*

Good for you (I love my ancient Athearn 4-6-2's from the 1960's, and even for 49/50 year old locomotives from Mr. Irv Athearn (the founder of the company), the run well (I also like the Baldwin S12, the Alco PA, and the Fairbanks-Morse H-24-66 too, as I own examples of each, and they do well in service! - ). Welcome to the light; though now Athearn is made in China, I still like them (More the old American made, rather than the newer outlines, except for the SP 4-8-2. - hwell. I'm glad your happy with your new Athearn. God bless, and have fun. - :thumbsup:


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

N scale catastrophe said:


> As much as I hate to admit when I am wrong... I am SO wrong about engines! I always thought my Bauchmann engines were fine, a little finicky on dirty track but still. Well tonight (thanks to an amazing surprise form my husband) I received my first Athearn. HOLY COW!!! What a difference a well build correctly geared engine makes. I will never buy a cheap engine again, the money saved is NOT worth the hassle gained.


This is a lesson that i forget sometimes and need to remind me self of occasionally. Its sometimes better to save and wait for quality. Glad your happy with your new toy....


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, Bachmann locos, track, and yes, the EZ-Command set, work well enough for my needs for the forseeable future. Truth is, I'm more interested in the trains and locos than I am in the layout itself. That, and I have nowhere to build a more permanent layout.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Grbauc said:


> This is a lesson that i forget sometimes and need to remind me self of occasionally. Its sometimes better to save and wait for quality. Glad your happy with your new toy....


I agree 100%.....save for quality.....saves money in the long run.....


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Those $45 Bachmann engines on eBay sure are tempting when you're looking $120 for an Althearn which will still need a decoder, or $299 for one fully loaded. Good grief. What if I drop it?


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

feldon30 said:


> Those $45 Bachmann engines on eBay sure are tempting when you're looking $120 for an Althearn which will still need a decoder, or $299 for one fully loaded. Good grief. What if I drop it?


bachmann arent bad just figure an extra 100 bucks for the tsunumi sound decoder


----------



## Thunderbow (Nov 13, 2012)

I got this for $45 from trainworld with some money my mom gave me for Christmas:



It has DCC but runs on DC, which my layout is.

As a comparison, I have a Bachmann F7 (I think, if not something that looks like one) from the 80s that was new in the box.. inherited it from an Army buddy who got it from family, and so on..

and I also bought myself that Riverossi 2-6-6-6 about a month earlier. Saved some money by getting DCC-ready rather than with the chip already in.



The Allegheny is really too big for the layout, but it will run on at least part of it, and it will take 18" radius curves at full power while pulling a train without it, or the cars, derailing. (I did this only once, well away from the table edge).

Anyhow, it clearly runs much more smoothly, quietly, and is of clearly higher quietly than the NYC GP7 from Bachmann. However, the GP7 is, in turn, clearly of much higher quality than the rear-wheel-drive only Bachmann I inherited which is more like the engine you used to get in HO-scale "train sets" and even came with a matching caboose. That engine can barely pull 4 cars and a caboose up the admittedly steep grades I have; the GP7 will easily do 8+caboose.

It's evidence of significant improvement over the years. Also, the $45 price was a considerable discount; most other places it had been in the $70 range or higher.


----------

